# HELP!!! i found 2 worms in my red cabomba!!



## adrianng1996 (Nov 23, 2009)

i have a red cabomba that i recently bought in a 5.5gallon CRS/CBS tank......and today morning i found 2 sort of hairy like worms in their own leaves....and i found 1 dead CRS today...does it have to do with the worm? is the worm a danger to my shrimps? 
please reply ASAP.thx


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I would check the water to see if there are any problems. Shrimp are somewhat sensative, while worms can indicate dirty water. The worms might have not killed the shrimp, but the fact that the worms are there might indicate the water is not suitable for shrimp.


----------



## adrianng1996 (Nov 23, 2009)

lol....what kind of problems?


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

The usual ammonia based problems, as well as water clarity. They are usually all connected.


P.S. Inverts are sensitive to ammonia/nitrites and nitrates. If they are in high concentrations, do water changes and things should return to normal. If you are using fertilizers for your plants I would stop. The high concentrations of metals in the ferts will kill inverts as well.

Light and fert requirements a directly related. Basically the more light you have the more productive the plants are, so the more ferts they need. If you don't have high concentrations of light, the ferts added will go to waste, and accumulate in the water. It doesn't mean you have to completely stop adding ferts, just less often and less of it.


----------



## adrianng1996 (Nov 23, 2009)

but my tank doesnt have co2 and i dont use ferts...i do a 30-50% water change weekly


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

What are we supposed to be looking at in the picture?
Could that worm be planaria?


----------



## adrianng1996 (Nov 23, 2009)

the picture is for just showing the brownish plant that i found the worm


----------



## adrianng1996 (Nov 23, 2009)

and i dont think its planaria....the worms i saw are hairy and brownish black in colour


----------

